# The Emotional Dog



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Rise Van Fleet from our IAABC group sent me this link on an article she wrote in regards to emotions in dogs. I thought it was worth sharing. Three pages ,but it is down to earth and talks about fear in dogs. She is amazing and being a physcologist, a registered play therapist and dog trainer is a great mentor for me. http://play-therapy.com/playfulpooch/images_resources/APDT.EmotionalDog.pdf


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So good. Thanks for sharing. It was great reading the last part about touch and its calming efect , not necessarily a reinforcement of the fear. My Chihuahua is very emotional. This helps.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

This is an interesting article. Although there is some "theory" here there are also some practical ideas to remember when dealing with fear.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

shimpli said:


> So good. Thanks for sharing. It was great reading the last part about touch and its calming efect , not necessarily a reinforcement of the fear. My Chihuahua is very emotional. This helps.


 Good stuff Tere, you're learning well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LunasMom said:


> This is an interesting article. Although there is some "theory" here there are also some practical ideas to remember when dealing with fear.


 Yeah Carol a bit of theory but she has a practical ,easy to understand way of getting the message across. I think that comes from her work with children also. I give the trainers hell sometimes for talking over the heads of the average dog owner .


----------

